# Wednesday Buying The Bayou crew in town and free oysters!



## AQUA HUNTRESS (May 23, 2008)

*Hey we have some special guests this Wednesday night. Be sure to come out and meet the crew that makes the show Buying The Bayou happen!!!*

*FREE Oyster Night, Wednesday,09/31/14
**Free Oysters is occurring at Gilligan's Tiki Hut, Pool side, Gulf of Mexico View, on Property at the Hampton Inn, Pensacola Beach.*


*Ken and Gin are bringing the grill out and everyone is welcome to bring something to throw on it to share.*

*The bar gives PFF'ers and locals $1 off drinks.*

*This is the Fifth Season of enjoying the Hospitality these gracious folks have displayed to us "Local Oyster Suckers".

**They start shucking about 3:30 pm and shuck till they are out of oysters. Somewhere about 7:30 or so. 

**PFF'ers show up between 6 - 7 pm, as most of us have jobs and work. 

**But you are invited to attend earlier if you want. This is open to all.*


----------



## OP-FOR (Jan 23, 2010)

Right now @7:06










I should be fishing instead of reading tapatalk.


----------

